# "Tacocopter" delivers tacos - anywhere



## Sasqui (Mar 27, 2012)

Yes, this is real... Unfortunately:  "According to Tacocopter co-founder Star Simpson, who spoke with Gilbert online, "Current U.S. FAA regulations prevent ... using UAVs (Unmanned Aerial Vehicles, like the Tacocopter) for commercial purposes at the moment." Cue the outrage!"

http://games.yahoo.com/blogs/plugged-in/tacocopter-interest-takes-off-215108652.html


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 27, 2012)

Just wait til Kevin hears this.


----------



## Disparia (Mar 27, 2012)

So if the Tacocopter gave out tacos for free, the FAA wouldn't have a problem with it?


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 27, 2012)

That is so fucking awesome lol..

inb4 Maccas does this


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 27, 2012)

Jizzler said:


> So if the Tacocopter gave out tacos for free, the FAA wouldn't have a problem with it?



Read this and let me know:  http://www.faa.gov/news/fact_sheets/news_story.cfm?newsid=6287


----------



## Kreij (Mar 27, 2012)

> A Special Airworthiness Certificate in the Experimental Category is the only certification available to civil operators of UAS.  Due to regulatory requirements, this approval precludes carrying persons or property for compensation or hire, but does allow operations for research and development, market survey, and crew training.



I suppose if they could convince the FAA that the Tacocopter was experimental for doing "Taco Market Surveys" ....


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 27, 2012)

People like tacos this much? Would be sweet though!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 27, 2012)

The developer already said its not a real thing. Just a cool idea that he made a web page for.


----------



## Kreij (Mar 27, 2012)

Would be kind of cool out here in the sticks where you wouldn't have to worry about someone stealing your tacos ... but there is a high likelyhood someone would shoot the thing down thinking it's goverment surveillance or aliens.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 28, 2012)

So I guess you could say that the govt shot this idea down.


----------



## largon (Apr 13, 2012)

For some reason, this came across my mind when I read the title.


----------



## Inceptor (Apr 14, 2012)

What happens when the thing lands on someone's lawn and little 'Tommy' or 'Sally' or Fido get too close to the propeller blades?  Looks like either an idea with too little thought put into it beyond the tech or a joke.


----------



## trickson (Apr 14, 2012)

Can I get a Chimichanga? Not into tacos so much.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 14, 2012)

I want a burrito with extra bean paste


----------

